# Air bubbles in toilet



## thisperson (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello, thanks for your help in advance. Every once in a while, air bubbles come up through my toilet. They're quite loud, I hear them while in other rooms, and they make the water splash a bit. We're on a city sewer system, don't have a problem with clogs or anything.

I was just wondering 1, if there's anything that can be done about this, and 2, is this a sign of something serious? Anything I should be concerned about?

Thanks again.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

thisperson said:


> , don't have a problem with clogs or anything.


Until now.:thumbsup: 

You may have a clogged vent, and the system is aspirating through your toilet.


----------



## thisperson (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok, so how do I fix that? Is this a serious problem, ie could lead to bad things happening?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

If it is your vent, you need to go onto the roof (if it is safe to do so) and check for a blockage. This time of year you may find birdsnests, spiderwebs holding up leaves or even webs that have condensate on them and have frozen. Remove anything you can by hand and then flush with a garden hose.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

If you hear this only when water is run in the other fixtures, then the mainline is clogged up and will need cleaned out.


----------

